# Sixty Twink Open PvP ... EP-Stopp alternative



## Failz91 (1. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,

wenn ihr auf diesen Thread gestoßen seid,seid ihr bestimmt interessiert an unserem Stufe 60 Open PvP Projekt <Sturm der Zeit>.

Wir haben uns auf Nozdormu niedergelassen,da es sich um einen alten und klassischen Servernamen handelt und es dort recht ruhig im Handelschannel zugeht.
Der Server ist sehr entgegenkomment und die Server-Community besucht gerne die alten Instanzen.Da es sich um einen PvE-Server handelt wird man auch nicht hinter jeder Ecke von Stufe 85 Spieler gegankt.

Auf Allianzseite heißt unsere Gilde <Hail and Kill> ,es ist ein exotischer Twink-Gildenname der nicht so häufig vorkommt wie die ganzen "omg rofl classic gamerz of the forgotten world ftw".Die Hordenseite hat einen ähnlichen Gildennamen bekommen <Hail or Die>. Da es sich um ein Projekt handelt waren wir uns von Anfang an sicher,das die Namen ungefair gleich sein sollten.

Rekrutierung:

<Hail and Kill>

Priester: 2/10
Jäger: 2/10
Schamane: 2/10
Schurke: 4/10
Hexenmeister: 0/10
Magier: 2/10
Paladin: 1/10
Krieger: 4/10
Druide: 0/10
Todesritter: 0/0

<Hail or Die>

Priester: 1/10
Jäger: 0/10
Schamane: 1/10
Schurke: 3/10
Hexenmeister: 0/10
Magier: 2/10
Paladin: 0/10
Krieger: 3/10
Druide: 1/10
Todesritter: 0/0

Wir nehmen KEINE Todesritter auf!
Bei den oben genannten Zahlen handelt es sich um AKTIVE Chars,keine twinks oder 30 Tage offline TWinks.


Sowohl vollwertig equippte twinks als auch neue Stufe 1 Chars sind herzlich eingeladen sich uns anzuschließen.
Bei Interesse wendet euch InGame auf Allianzseite bei Stormflame/Failz oder Thylane/Daimonia.
Auf Hordenseite könnt ihr euch bei Cancel melden.Sollte kein Hordler online sein,spricht uns auf Allianzseite an und wir inviten euch.
Da die Hordengilde erst gestern gegründet wurde,ist die Aktivität noch sehr schlecht.

Unser Focus liegt auf dem TWINK-Sixty-PvP-Bereich!


Unsere Ziele:
-Open PvP Events in unterschiedlichen Zonen(ungankbare Zonen)
-Levelstopp BGs zum Laufen zu bringen(ja...auch av!)
-WSG Sabotage
-Classic Twink Community aufbauen
-Schrecken in den Level BGs zu verbreiten =D

Was wir bieten:
-regelmäßige Twink Raids
-Horde und Allianzgilde
-Open PvP
-lebendiger TS Server
-aktive Twinks,die teilweise als main gespielt werden
-feste Termine über den IG Kalender
-Ankündigungen im Forum für Serverübergreifende Events

Was wir NICHT bieten:
-Twink-Abstellgildenplätze
-reines Classic PvE Gaming

War wir NOCH NICHT bieten können:
-reine Stufe 60 40 Mann Raids


Unsere Regeln:
-Glyphen jeglicher Art erlaubt
-Alle Talente erlaubt
-Alle VZs erlaubt
-KEINE dks
-Ingi 300+ nur in Level BGs erlaubt
-BC Items nur in Level BGs erlaubt
-Ids sind alle freigegeben(da wir keine PvE-Raidgilde sind)
-KEINE "Ich bin nur bei Schlachtzügen online"-Twinks
-abgestimmte Rekrutierung um OP Fraktion zu verhindern
-EP-Stopp oder Classic Account Pflicht

mfg Storm/Failz

BC,WOTLK,Cata-Account ist von Vorteil

Interesse?Dann fragt doch einfach bei uns im Forum an =P

http://sturmderzeit.forums3.com/forum.php


----------



## Failz91 (2. März 2011)

/up


----------

